# Anyone been to El Berro or Banos De Fortuna - Murcia?



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello fellow 'campers' has anybody been to either of the above sites and can give us some feedback? 
We are currently enjoying the sunshine in Santa Susanna but at the end of next week are moving down south to visit some relatives who live in Cehegin NW of Murcia. The above sites are the nearest to this location we can find in the Acsi book and wondered if anyone could give us some feedback on them before we decide which one to head for.
We have a motorhome 7m long 3.2m high.( El Berro seems to indicate access is a problem?). 
We are also travelling with 2 dogs and will probably stay 3-4 days - 
Hope someone out there has given one of these a try and we would appreciate your comments.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi spaniels, we stayed at El berro for a few days in 2009. Lovely area and quite a nice site, it's a fair old climb up to get there with a few hairpins if I remember right. There was a few vans of your size on there but you have to pick the right pitch as they gradually got smaller. We managed fine with our 6m van on one of the smaller pitches.
There are some lovely walks in the area, the facilities were good enough - we stayed for 4 nights so must have been ok.
Steve.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Spaniels

We have stayed on El Berro and it is a terraced site with some pitches big enough to take your van but there aren't many. We were ok as we have a 6m van. If you do go there, and you approach El Berro from the south, you will eventually come to a left turn. If your satnav says turn left, ignore it, as this will take you on a narrow twisty road. Follow the caravan signs instead as this is a better route.

We have not stayed at Fortuna de Banos campsite but we did swim in the spa pool in town. They have an infinity pool, so you are swimming in this lovely warm water overlooking mountains with snow on the peaks. 

Christine


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We have stayed at El Berro trice with a 7 metre van and the access was very tight going thru the village but when we left it we passed the village . Some very nice dog walks but it was very cold both times


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi we stayed at El Berro last year just before Christmas 2011. A very good site & a cosy on-site bar. A lot of statics & few long term tourers here but it was too cold for us as it's up in the hills. The ACSI guide isn't clear about this, it's about 10 miles from Alhama de Murcia up winding but passable roads. Great scenery & walks & the village has a small supermarket, bakeries & bars.
Cheers Mark


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

*Thank you everyone*

Many thanks for your input guys all really useful information. As the relatives have a car we have decided to opt for the easier option of Banos and they can come to us  Also we can leave the winter jumpers in the boot.
Once again thanks for the info


----------

